# Romantic piano concerto compilation recommendations?



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi,

Getting a gift for a friend who plays and loves the piano.

Is there a recommended set of piano concerti that includes most of the warhorses from the mid-to-late Romantic era? Pieces like Grieg, Schumann, Rachmaninoff (2-3?), Tchaikovsky 1, Prokofiev 3, Brahms 2, etc. I've tried and looked, and haven't found anything comprehensive, so was wondering if anyone had any recommendations. I understand it probably won't be anything all-inclusive, but something that includes a good number of them will be very useful.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2015)

Is there a reason you need it as a set as opposed to just picking up individual recordings that contain 1-2? For example, you can get the combined Tchaikovsky 1/Rachmaninoff 2 with Van Cliburn on RCA. Grieg and Schumann are often paired together, and there are several excellent recordings of that combo. So in 2 discs, you could have those 4. Maybe 3 more discs to get the Brahms 2 and the Rach 3 and Prokofiev 3.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

If you're willing to spend $100 or so, the 80-cd Bernstein box would cover most of the great romantic concerto repertoire in good performances:

http://www.amazon.com/Leonard-Berns...d_sim_m_6?ie=UTF8&refRID=10KT8DF9VE4NPSEDAY0R

Less comprehensive but cheaper alternatives would be concerto box sets featuring Argerich or Lupu.

http://www.amazon.com/Martha-Argeri...=1420489439&sr=8-7&keywords=argerich+concerto

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Decc...TF8&qid=1420489479&sr=1-2&keywords=lupu+decca

There are probably good boxes featuring older pianists like Horowitz, Arrau, Kempff, etc. Might be worth browsing.

Good luck!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This is a tough call. Honestly DG has a really good selection of Romantic piano concerti.

I can second Blancrocher's Argerich concerto box set recommend easily too!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

getting a whole set is madness. I suggest picking out 5 piano concertos that you enjoy and buying those.
i.e Rach2, Rach 3, Brahms 2, Schumann, Chopin 1


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, I was just being cheap 

I might hunt down a few individual releases if I can't find a good set.

Thanks for the recommendations so far!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I think there is an Arthur Rubinstein box that meets your criteria


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

That's a 142 disc box set! Not to be bought by the average fan. A diehard Rubinstein fan should buy it. I downloaded the entire set. Recently. Fantastic performances!

I have not heard most of the included works.


----------



## WJM (Mar 25, 2013)

Maybe this one is more like something for an average fan:









http://www.amazon.com/Arthur-Rubins...Arthur+Rubinstein+Plays+Great+Piano+Concertos


----------



## fjf (Nov 4, 2014)

http://www.classicalmusicsentinel.com/overviews-hyperion.html


----------

